# Ducato 6speed gearbox problem



## wyattfamily

I have recently had a failure on my 6th gear on my Ducato 2.3 after only 16,000 miles. The van, an Adria matrix, is only 2 1/2 years old! Not happy! The 6th gear will engage when stopped but jumps out forcefully when attempt to engage at speed. I can see no oil leaks, the maint schedule advises of no maintenance reqt. Does any one have similar experience or any actions taken with Fiat or Dealer? I see this as a sale of goods act issue as after 2 1/2 year the warrenty is just out on the engine. I seek others views.


----------



## davesport

Dreadful, I feel your pain.

If you have a full & documented service history then I personally think you should have no problem getting this done under the sale of goods act. These things are meant to last the lifetime of the vehicle. Me being me, I expect you'll meet some resistance along the way. Don't be put off. 

If you suspect at any point that the dealer is going to try it on or mess you around, an independent engineers report may be handy to have. It will make things easier & more clear cut if you have to resort to the legal system.

Good luck with this.

£0.02

D.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It might be a selector issue, check the dash lever for play it should not move more than 1-2mm, if unsure, the gaiter lifts of easily to see behind, if it is the mounting come lose, it should NOT move at all, tighten it and retry, ours came lose earlier this year, and selecting any gear became almost impossible, bit it started with difficulty getting into 6th gear.


----------



## bigcats30

A gearbox is expected to work far longer than a couple of years/ such low mileage so the warranty limit is not the problem.

Judges have ruled in favour of the owner more times than not on longer out of warranty claims.


----------



## wyattfamily

*Thanks,*

Much appreciate quick responses! I will look at the selector gate. Before the incident I did notice that at traffic lights & jams whilst pulling off I noticed that the gear shift was moving slightly when accelerator was depressed/released.

Thanks for views about SOG Act and warrenty. Dealer want Fiat to look at it, so going in next week. I will push thereafter depending on what they find!


----------



## Mrplodd

I would be fairly confidant that it's a linkage issue (as has already been alluded to) 
What's probably happened is that your gear change linkage has worked itself loose at some point between the gear lever and gearbox. When you move the lever to select sixth not all of the movement at "your" end is being transmitted to the gearbox innards. So the selector fork in the gearbox isn't moving as much as it should, therefore the gear is not fully engaging and as soon as you apply any power, because it's not FULLY engaged it's being forced out of mesh ( it's a bit more complex than that, but you get the idea I am sure) I am sure that a simple bit of adjustment/tightening of a loose bolt is all that's going to be required.

I am not aware of any known issues with the X250 six speed gearbox (unlike the previous models five speed which WAS known to have problems with fifth)

Do keep us updated please.


----------



## Mike48

At 2 years old isn't the vehicle under warranty? It's normally 3 years for a Fiat unless it is an import which I believe is warranted for 2 years. As ever I could be wrong.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mrplodd said:


> I would be fairly confidant that it's a linkage issue (as has already been alluded to)
> What's probably happened is that your gear change linkage has worked itself loose at some point between the gear lever and gearbox. When you move the lever to select sixth not all of the movement at "your" end is being transmitted to the gearbox innards. So the selector fork in the gearbox isn't moving as much as it should, therefore the gear is not fully engaging and as soon as you apply any power, because it's not FULLY engaged it's being forced out of mesh ( it's a bit more complex than that, but you get the idea I am sure) I am sure that a simple bit of adjustment/tightening of a loose bolt is all that's going to be required.
> 
> I am not aware of any known issues with the X250 six speed gearbox (unlike the previous models five speed which WAS known to have problems with fifth)
> 
> Do keep us updated please.


[hr:bcb17387ad]
[hr:bcb17387ad]

So eloquently put Mr Plodd, Mine was so bad I could only find one of the the two 6mm bolts holding it in place, it's so gradual you don't notice til it produces gear problem, but 10 minutes and a new blot sorted it out, I now keep an eye on it and check it before starting a trip.

The gearbox should be fine, mine has 125k on it and is one of the nicest boxes to use.

Never lubricate the linkage with WD40 though, it make it stiffer as it reacts with the Nylon bushings, it should never need any lubrication, Nylon is self lubing.


----------



## deefordog

So is it just a simple matter of lifting the gear stick gaiter and checking the plate and bolts?


----------



## wyattfamily

Thanks for all suggestions, however I have looked under the gear gaitor and all seems tight! I will try to follow the linkages down to see if loose elsewhere but feel on stick is a very positive one. 
Re warrenty on 2 or 3 years. Interesting! The van was bought 2nd hand from the dealer after 6 months. It is a standard uk side (RHS) driving wheel but unusually the camper door is also on the RHS ie a continental design. We love this as mainly use on continent. Warrenty book says 2 years but will check with Fiats on Tue when due in for inspection. Will keep posted!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good luck, but I still suspect the gear shifting mech, rather than the boxes which appear to be really good, unlike the earlier ones.


----------



## Jamsieboy

wyattfamily said:


> Thanks for all suggestions, however I have looked under the gear gaitor and all seems tight! I will try to follow the linkages down to see if loose elsewhere but feel on stick is a very positive one.
> Re warrenty on 2 or 3 years. Interesting! The van was bought 2nd hand from the dealer after 6 months. It is a standard uk side (RHS) driving wheel but unusually the camper door is also on the RHS ie a continental design. We love this as mainly use on continent. Warrenty book says 2 years but will check with Fiats on Tue when due in for inspection. Will keep posted!


As Adria of Slovenia are the converters the van is classified as an import hence two year warranty rather than three. Seems a complete con but there you go. Fiat will confirm I am sure.


----------



## hogan

The worst thing that happened to my 6 speed was in France , Brittany , January. On roundabout selected 1 st gear but no one told the gearbox. Selector cable broken without warning. Non in France , Spain , Germany or UK. 6 days later arrives from Italy and back on the road. 
I reckon it's linkage or stretched cable.


----------



## wyattfamily

I looked yesterday for signs of loose bolts/fittings both under the gaitor and by the gearbox top. Couldn't see anything that suggests looseness! Gears seem to go in perfectly when engine stopped! Await Fiat visit tomorrow!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Save your last post to let us know what the outcome is, unless you're planning on joining our happy band.

Go on, you know it's the best dosh you'll ever spend.


----------



## wyattfamily

Thought I would place an update for those interested!
Van went to local Fiat dealer who confirmed gearbox problem. Gearbox stripped and found wear on drive shaft, synchro and gear wheel. Report from dealer could not ascribe any direct wear/tear or misuse fault. After much pressure Fiat HQ made a goodwill gesture of providing replacement parts. I then challenged the campervan vendor under the Sale of goods Act for goods supplied not fit for purpose. The supplier has made a substantial, but not full, offer which I have accepted for speed of resolution. The van is currently being repaired. I get a new 2 yr warranty. I still don't know what caused the failure!


----------



## cabby

good to hear the outcome, glad you did not have to bear the full costs.
Any way we could persuade you to become a full member for £12.50


cabby


----------

